# mga + adjective



## Crea Runa

a. Ang mga masaya ang mga taong iyon..
        b. ? Mga masaya ang mga taong iyon.
        c. Masasaya ang mga taong iyon.

Could you teach me which sentence is correct? ><
I would like to know how to use mga + adjective...><


----------



## DotterKat

Pluralization can be done in one of these ways: 1)use of the plural marker* mga* alone or 2)modification of the adjective, usually by duplication of a syllable, plus the _mga_ plural marker. So for clarity, let's begin with a source text that has a singular noun: _Masaya ang taong iyon_. You can pluralize the adjective to conform to a plural noun by:

Masaya ang _mga _taong iyon. (singular adjective + mga marker)
OR
_Masasaya_ ang _mga_ taong iyon. (plural adjective + mga marker)

Both forms are correct.

In the sentence pattern you provided, the mga marker should be right before the noun, so your sentence (a) is incorrect. Sentence (a) should be Masaya ang mga taong iyon.
If you want to place the mga plural marker in front of the adjective, you have to pluralize the adjective so sentence (b) is likewise incorrect. It should be Mga masasayang tao iyon.
Your sentence (c) is correct, as I have explained above.


----------



## mataripis

Crea Runa said:


> a. Ang mga masaya ang mga taong iyon..
> b. ? Mga masaya ang mga taong iyon.
> c. Masasaya ang mga taong iyon.
> 
> Could you teach me which sentence is correct? ><
> I would like to know how to use mga + adjective...><


I add the correct sentences in Tagalog. 1.) Sila ang masayang Tao. (omit "iyon").  2.) Mga masasayang Tao sila. 3.) Masasayang Tao iyan.


----------

